

To help soldiers make sense of data, the US military now issues the iPod Touch. - dannyr
http://www.newsweek.com/id/194623

======
joshwa
yowza-- check out the photos/screenshots at the sniper software firm's site:

<http://www.knightarmco.com/bulletflight/>

~~~
jonknee
Kinda surprised Apple approved software meant to help kill people. This seems
like an app best meant for the enterprise distribution method.

~~~
arjunnarayan
I'd prefer it if Apple didn't enter the moral policing world. Well, beyond
their already no-porn policy. But then again, Americans always were
prudes(puritans) by European standards.

~~~
jonknee
I never said I was against it being in the store, but it just seems like the
sort of thing they would have an objection with (simply to avoid the bad PR).
They have banned many other apps for much less obvious reasons.

